# Shuttle Gaming PC



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Shuttle Office PC*

Here is what I want, a small compact PC relaible for office tasks only, no downloading, no nothing just school/work/e-mail stuff. Heat I don't see being to big of a issue consideirng that there are no really high end tasks going on. I'd like to set the budget at less then 600 USD.

Here are the specs of the equipment which I MUST USE
1 USB Mouse
1 USB Keyboard
1 Mointor with DVI connection (can use DVI to VGA convetor)

Here is what I thought about buying 

MOBO, GPU, PSU

DVD Drive

HDD

RAM

CPU


Memory Stick

Basically here is my reason for each device

Shuttle PC with mobo/on board GPU
Allows me to not have to worry about GPU drivers, and mobo along wtih a fairly good socket also the PSU is what i'd call "decent" 250 watts for what I want it do imho is more then enough.

DVD burner is pretty much set, don't see reason to change

HDD I want a HDD with enough space to give ample room for partions, and programs/school work etc. However I want to keep my dad (who this PC is being built from) from being tempted to install, or put junk on it.

The KVM switch is my biggest concern, I need it to work with a 20 inch DVI mointor, and 1 USB keyboard, and mouse. Now my dads mointor has a port for VGA cable, I need lots of tips on this KVM switch. Any advice is welcomed.

RAM I want something EXTERMELY tough and reliable, its why I went with OCZ, performance isn't so important though, simply reliable. 

CPU I want a GPU powerful enough to avoid any lag issues, make the PC lighting fast in word apps etc so as to make it easier on my dad.

The memory stick, again I want something rough and tough that will be able to last.

Total cost right now is 500, count 60 as shipping Parts are costing me about 440 and shipping 60. 

My budget is 650-700 USD.

Some advice which I expect yet do not need

The intergrated GPU does not concern me, this is not a PC for gaming, this is a PC for working.

Some advice, or things that concern me

The PSU in the shuttle seems weak at 250 watts, is there a way to upgrade it? I'd like 350-400 to be more comfortable.

Also does it work on dual voltage as in 110-230 which IS VERY important

Any advice

Just notcied that the PSU also seems to be standard ATX.

i am currently getting a 750 watt sliverstone PSU for my main rig which will replae a 460 watt ATX PSU.

If this is the case then all my PSU concerns are over with, for this PSU 450 wats is everything that I want.


----------



## eolsen (Jul 17, 2007)

Honestly, if you are only going to be using the computer for simple tasks like word processing, internet, etc, I don't see the point in really building a computer and risking DOA/dieing parts. You're better off in my opinion, just buying a pre-built computer, spend a lot less money and probably experience a whole lot less hassle. Unless you're really set on building a computer, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Because when you build your own, you get better quality parts.

I like it, but I would swap out the PSU for a high quality unit. The problem I see is it doesn't appear to be an industry standard form factor. I see this a lot with barebones. If you want a small PSU, then there are some mATX cases that take standard ATX PSUs. I believe pharoah from the Gamming team posted some awhile back, maybe he can come in and re-post the links.

If you can look up the barebones kit, check if the PSU is changable with an industry standard model.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i agree with matt when building you get way better parts.personally id ditch the shuttle,and go for a case like  this. which can fit a standard power supply,and cools better than that shuttle.


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

IDK The PSU looks like it just might be standard ATX... On the shuttle and 98 dollars for the case and PSU...

Also yes i'm building this not prebuying.I want a PC that I know what I put in it


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

no way its a standard size power supply.sorry my bad i was thinking big video card,and stuff.your thread says office pc.that shuttle will be a fantastic small form factor office pc.with integrated graphics the cooling will be sufficient.just for future reference if you ever do get a case like i linked to never ever use its power supply.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I checked the dimensions and compated them to those of the ATX form factor, the PSU in the Shuttle is much smaller.


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

O I also have to mention where this PC will be located, I twill be located on top of my dads desk which is very full with his mointor, books and other various items which cannot be moved. Do to the awkard wiring, and how his desk is built I must keep everything close.

The case which you guys have suggested simply is too large.

The biggest upgrade I forseen is a radion 9600 when his main rig gets my 7600 gt.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The problem is the PSU that comes with that case won't support a Radeon 9600. It takes too much power.


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

O well then, the shuttle doesn't get a Radeno 9600

Radeon 9600 wouldn't be an issue important enough to change my mind on teh shuttle design.


----------

